

Ask HN: Can fans legally support teams for bragging rights+Cash? SportsChimp.com - nav

In the social and sports gaming space;<p>Companies like Zynga are at one end, simple, casual and social gaming.  On the other end are sports bookies like Bet365, complex odds based cash betting.<p>We believe there is an interesting realm in the middle.  Something that allows you to socially support your favourite teams without having to 'bet' on them and be rewarded for it.<p>SportsChimp: (http://www.sportschimp.com))<p>- You never use your own cash to buy in.  We are F2P, not a sports bookie.
- We are social, so you compete with your friends.
- You can cash out, but you can never put a variable wager on an independent event i.e. bet
- You can recharge your account by inviting more friends (which we cover) or from sponsors.<p>Let us know what you think.<p>Again, this is for the purpose of starting a conversation around a space that is well … grey :/<p>For those interested in the legality and background around online sports gaming and betting:<p>---<p>Quora thread: http://www.quora.com/Will-online-sports-betting-ever-be-legalized-in-the-US-Why-not<p>Quora thread: http://www.quora.com/Is-it-possible-to-legally-bet-on-sports-online-in-the-US&#60;p&#62;Online Sports<p>Betting in Europe is huge. | http://batch.me/r/far8<p>Online Sports Betting in the US is well … getting there | http://batch.me/r/Rmr
======
rahulnb
Interesting approach to a space that has so much potential. It's definitely
legal to allow people to pick a team... even if its not considered a skill
game (like a darts game at the carnival). But cashing out instead of prizes...
that's where the debate begins.

------
nchatterji
Awesome concept- super clean design and easy to start playing! Are you guys
going to have the football (soccer) Word Cup?

------
boglin
This is interesting. Thanks for the links. This is definitely worth a
conversation.

------
vikramp9
Love the UI ... very easy and simple to use... let the games begin...

------
thodgins46
Super clean. Good concept. All the best !!

